# αϊδιότητα = αιωνιότητα, αφθαρσία



## deropo (Oct 3, 2010)

Σας χαιρετω, 

Ξέρει κάποιος/α τι σημαίνει η λέξη *αιδιότητα *που δε τη βρίσκω στο λεξικό?


----------



## nickel (Oct 3, 2010)

Καλημέρα και καλωσήρθες.

Δεν είναι _αιδιότητα_, είναι _αϊδιότητα_ «αιωνιότητα, αφθαρσία», από το επίθετο _αΐδιος_ «αιώνιος, ακατάλυτος». Δες αν ταιριάζει στο κείμενό σου.


----------



## deropo (Oct 3, 2010)

nickel *ταιριάζει απόλυτα*. Ευχαριστώ! :)


----------

